# Tasco Scopes



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Just curious on what everyone thinks about Tasco Scopes. I have always had a phobia about spending more on a scope than the rifle it goes on. I have several Tasco Varmint scopes that I have absolutely no complaints about. I know they are not for everybody but I have used them to kill a lot of predators and whitetail deer over the years. I have other brands such as Bushnell, Weaver Micro-trac and even 1 Leupold. For me, Tascos do just as good a job as these and leaves money left over for other toys. How bout you?


----------



## Makwa (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't like them at all. I am sure they are fine on varmint rifles etc., but I have seen them fail so many times in the bush it is incredible. Even on rifles chambered in mild cartridges like the .30-06 I have seen them crater. A friend went through one every year for 3 or 4 years straight on his 7mm Rem. Mag. before he changed brands. Oh sure they replaced it every time on their warranty but that is not much of a consolation when it craps out on the second day of your moose hunt about 600 miles from the store you bought it in.

In the last decade I have probably had to jerk a scope off of one of my rifles a half dozen times and mount it on the rifle of a hunter I was guiding because his Tasco packed it in during his hunt.


----------



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I know it sounds cliche but you get what you pay for. if you buy a more expensive scope you will reap the benefits of better glass and coating for clarity in daylight and lowlight conditions. They are either nitrogen or argon filled tubes for better light transmission. They are waterproof and fogproof. Also, you will be buying a scope that is shock proof, so it wont crap out like Makwa explained earlier.  Overall, the more expensive optics will outlast any Tasco or lower end optics any day.


----------



## dude_clutch (Mar 2, 2010)

I put Tasco's w/high riserings on my truck gun. I know the gun is going to get beat around so I don't want to drop big bills on a scope for it. With the high rise rings I can use the iron sights if the scope craps out.


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

Trashco?
I wont even touch one and if I do, I wash my hands before I come home and handle any of my rifles.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it all comes down to personal experience. I know i have my mind made up about some brands that I haven't even used myself! Why? Because other people have talked poorly about them. I know that's not fair though.

If they work for you, then you've answered your own question. Keep on using them!

In manufacturing, you get varied results. It doesn't matter if you're making a $0.10 ink pen, or a $500 scope. Machines can, and will make mistakes. At the end of the day, the squeaky wheel gets the oil. You can bet that the guys who have had a problem with something speak louder than those who have had success with that same item.

Nikon is about as high on the scale as I have gone. I haven't put the money into a leupold, or a swarovski and I am not convinced that they could be any better than the nikons I currently run.

To each their own. If you can save some cake on the scope and put more money into other things, then DO IT!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah Chris,
I figured the replies would go about like they did. I have used a lot of Tasco scopes and have 3 mounted now. The scope elitists can buy whatever they want, and so can I.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I bought my 2 tasco's thirty years ago, 3-9 on my 300 win.& 6-18 on my 22-250, both were acu-trac's, never let me down yet, shot moose,elk deer,wolves etc. , but like every thing else, once companies have a good market they generally cut costs, which effects quality, redfield did this back then and it took them 15 years to get back into the market.


----------



## Furhunter (Jan 28, 2010)

There is a difference when you spend a chunk of change on glass. When you stand in a store and look thru 12 different scopes in 15 minutes you wont see much difference in any of them. Take a Burris, Luppy and a Z-5 Swarovski outside the store with a salesman, spend the same 15 minutes looking thru them and you will start to notice the difference. Matter of fact it will most likely be evident the moment you look thru them. I can spend all day in the bright sun looking thru a Swarovski shooting prairie dogs without eye fatigue, headaches or any ill effects. I cant say the same for lessor scopes and I have had most all of them at one time or another.


----------



## IBGunner (Feb 1, 2010)

This reply doesn't necessarily involve Tasco but it might be food for thought. I have had an inexpensive BSA on my .22-250 for sometime and never had any complaints. It wasn't the best scope but it was free and it sure has killed a lot of coyotes. I was hunting with Mike Mattly down in Oklahoma and he was sighting in on 400 yard coyotes close to sundown with a Weaver Grand Slam. There was no problem seeing the dogs through his scope and mine was extremey difficult to focus and my images were very poor. I've never had this experience before but I had never focused at such distances in such poor light. In all other light situations, I didn't feel handicapped with the BSA but that evening it completely laid down on me. The difference in quality was stunning that evening and a good example of "you get what you pay for." I'm planning on replacing the BSA with something much better before next fall.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

HI...yes I agree you do get what you pay for. Like several guys mention low light, clearity, and focus comfort are big parts but durrabilty is a huge thing too....broken hairs, knock off mounts, and out of adjustment brought me to pay for higher end scopes...but it is hard at times to bring myself to do it....but...I have yet to EVER Complain about a Leapold or swarovski EVER...but if you like em use em. I do on my .22 and shot guns...but I have had em break on way or another even on those guns. I had a friend fall into a canyon 200 feet....he was a mess his gun was banged up and sling broken...but his lupy shoot just as it did when he sighted it in.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

This is one of those conversations that could lead to hurt feelings. However I wil have to agree with Chris on his comment. We are looking for the best Quality that we can afford. I have used leupold for years and they have gave me exallant service. I've never owned a Swarovoski, but I would like to just once. There are even better scopes on the market, but for practicle purpose they are way over priced.What I tell my customers is I will get you what ever you want. I offer scopes that are equal to or better, for alot less money. In the end you get what you pay for and that holds true for life also.


----------



## Stink finger (Feb 6, 2010)

In my openion Back in the day Tasco made some decent scopes, but not anymore. I shoot luppys, but i have a older Bausch&Lomb 4200 elite. You would be amazed at what you see in low light with good glass. But openions are like a$$ holes everyone has one


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have only owned one Tasco in my life and it is a Prostaff handgun scope on a 14" 357 Rem. Maximum it has held up through many hunts and has even rolled down a hill with me at it's side it still holds zero. Others that I know that have owned tasco's have not been nearly so lucky. I own 1 simmons 3leupolds 2 nikons 1 bushnell and one 1Burris. I have never had a problem with any of them holding zero but I will say the Nikons and Leupy's are a lot clearer at any time of day and brighter at dawn and dusk. In short I would suggest buying the best that you can afford, although I personally have never had the urge to pay for a Steiner or Swarovski or any of the super high end scopes as Mine let me see just fine up untill legal shooting time is over.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I am a Burris fan but, I put a Leupold on one rifle and at 100 yards it is able to show the holes in a target much better than any of the others. I put down a bunch of coin for it and have not been disapointed with it. I will most likely go back to Burris or some other for most of my scopes. In low light the 30 mm tube is the best and biggest objective end that you can get, keep the power lower and that will help also.


----------



## yotesniper (Mar 4, 2010)

the only tasco I would own is a ss super sniper 10x42 other than that you get what you pay for


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

You ever wonder why places like Natchez Shooting Supply or SWFA have refurbished Leupolds, Nikons, Burris, Simmons, Tasco and other scopes for sale. I just saw a Nikon and Leupold refurbish sale where they had lots of nearly every model. That is because all brands have scopes that fail. Yes you get what you pay for in most cases but many times a cheaper scope is all one wants to use because of where or how the scope will be abused. If I am on a once in a lifetime trip I want one of the top performers. On my bounce around truck gun you will see a Tasco or Simmons so that if I drop it or bang it up I can replace it and not take out of my familys living money. If I have to drop a Tasco Varmint scope in the trash I will not cry very long. That being said my Tactical .308 has a Nikon Monarch on it and I love it.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't mind a Tasco on my squirrel gun. But all my other guns have better scopes on them.


----------



## GoneHuntin (Mar 18, 2010)

A good gun and a good scope go hand in hand. If it is Quality you want then you must pay for it.


----------



## clw499 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a 3X9 illuminated mil dot Tasco scope on my AR and have shot thousands of rounds thru it and have never had any problems. I have alway heard not to put a "cheap" scope on larger cal rifles, but don't know if that holds true.


----------



## mikeydon (Feb 17, 2010)

Bud i have had a tasco on a 30-06,7mag.I ain't never had a problem,NEVER,I would take a tasco over a bunch of them.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

How about you joining The Texas Group we be glad to have you.


----------



## tlc1955 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have never had a problem with tasco, they get the job done for me and at a descent price, i hace two on my rifles now.


----------

